# Are you there, Santander?



## Rich. (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello!

I'm new to the site, but not new to the life of an expatriate... My girlfriend and I have just accepted a teaching job in Santander and are seeking as much advice as possible! We don't move out there for a few more days, and will be staying in a hotel the first few nights, but will then be seeking a flat to rent - any advice? Is there much on an expat community in Santander? What advice would you give a couple moving to this part of Spain? We already speak a bit of Spanish, but will of course be seeking to improve as soon as possible. We're taking our car but are also seeking to purchase a couple of second-hand bikes too. 

Sorry that this is a bit vague, but we are simply seeking as much information as possible!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Rich!

Welcome to Cantabria, it's one of my favorite places in the world.

I lived in the city my first year here. If you are looking for calm but easily accessable by bus, Valdenoja is a nice zone and close to Sardinero beach but it could be pricey. 

If you are young, there is a big Erasmus crowd because of the university. I havent heard of any real expat community in the region - let me know if you find anything! I feel like we're spread out around the region and pretty discreet. 

PM me if you need anything! I don't know if there are any more Cantabros around!


----------



## Alainhk (Nov 2, 2020)

We have landed here in Sept. We re leanving in Cueto above El Saldinero, Cueto and La Pereda are Upper middle class, clean and quiet, fully furnished apt 65 sqm 2 bdrm starts at € 700 up to € 900 and 95 sqm 3 bdm starts at € 950 to €1200. Modern setting €1000. Cheaper alongside Avenida de Los Castros in front of UC, 150 less for starting price.
We used : idealista.com to find our place.
We didn't look for the expat community yet due to Covid. However we repeatidly hear foreign languages in the super market and on the trail around the golf course.


----------



## Backiej (Feb 18, 2021)

213979 said:


> Hello Rich!
> 
> Welcome to Cantabria, it's one of my favorite places in the world.
> 
> ...


Hi. Are you still here in Santander?


----------

